# went on my first date ever



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I ended up meeting the guy I've been talking to on eharmony last weekend. I met him in Chicago, and he showed me around the city. We went to the top of the Sears Tower and got an amazing view. Then we went to Giordano's for pizza...very good pizza I may add. We had a great time and plan on seeing each other again over winter break. :yes


----------



## Khalilah (Jun 6, 2004)

im so happy for you! :nw :banana


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

It's gettin' hot in here/
Wanna take off all my clothes/
__________ in here/
'Cuz I wanna take my clothes off

lol nicely done :nw


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, nice, very nice. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Great news girl! Keep us updated. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great!

gives me hope, I would like to meet someone.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Update: He asked if he could come down to Champaign to see me this coming weekend. We both didn't want to wait until winter break, but we both didn't want to come off as being desperate. Of course, I said yes. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, this is a very exciting development!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Illini_Pride,

Ive just read the whole thread. Congratulations on your first date, and hope your dating relationship develops positively for the both of you. Good luck. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I already gave you three boogies! Is this the same guy? :lol


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, it's the same guy. :yes


----------

